# Deal Extreme



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

I just recently put together a large order with deal extreme after reading many threads on this site about products they offer. after submitting my billing/shipping info they sent a mail asking for photo copies of my credit card, credit card bill, copy of drivers license, and a copy of my pass port :eekster: 

seriously?

i have never heard of such a practice before.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

stoney bones said:


> I just recently put together a large order with deal extreme after reading many threads on this site about products they offer. after submitting my billing/shipping info they sent a mail asking for photo copies of my credit card, credit card bill, copy of drivers license, and a copy of my pass port :eekster:
> 
> seriously?
> 
> i have never heard of such a practice before.


I've used D/X many times. I always pay with Paypal. Never had a problem. There is no reason for anyone to ask for those kinds of things. To me this sounds like a scam artist Phishing for info. If you use Paypal your info is protected. All you need is a credit card. The rest is handled between Paypal and the registered vendor.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

stoney bones said:


> i have never heard of such a practice before.


Me either. And, I've ordered from DX many times and never been asked for such info.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> I've used D/X many times. I always pay with Paypal. Never had a problem. There is no reason for anyone to ask for those kinds of things. To me this sounds like a scam artist Phishing for info. If you use Paypal your info is protected. All you need is a credit card. The rest is handled between Paypal and the registered vendor.


Cat I use to get that from Jenson, this was before paypal. They would not sell to me unless I provided photocopies of both cc and drivers licence. Many of my mates had the same thing. This is why, to this day, I won't buy from Jenson even though I believe they no longer request these


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stoney, I haven't heard of it from DX either but can I suggest you break your order down into several, even many, smaller ones than one large one. Free postage so it won't cost you any extra and I believe the larger orders tend to take longer to get out


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

emu26 said:


> Stoney, I haven't heard of it from DX either but can I suggest you break your order down into several, even many, smaller ones than one large one. Free postage so it won't cost you any extra and I believe the larger orders tend to take longer to get out


emu26, ...about the CC info and stuff...Okay...I just never heard of that before. If anyone had of asked that of me I would of told them to take a hike. :lol:

I also agree about the recommendation to order separate smaller orders. The larger orders do take longer. At least if you do it that way you might get part of the order if something else is still waiting. Matter of fact I'll be placing a new order myself very soon.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

disappointing to say the least. im going to try and call them. 

and i was using the paypal CC option...they have no other options just pay pal.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

over night while waiting for responses to this thread to decide what to do, they sent me TWO more e-mails asking me to send in these photocopies, an e-mail to validate/activate my e-mail? wtf? and another e-mail to go and verify my address. 

i have NEVER jumped through so many hoops just GIVE someone my hard earned money. i cannot find a telephone number, and no one will respond to my e-mails.


i cant understand how so many of you use this site with NO PROBLEM and im sitting here feeling like some hacker is trying to get my details!

why dont i send them my birth cert and copy of my social whhile im at it??? oh just so they have enough info ill send them a copy of my favorite color, underwear size and baby pics...will that suffice for proper identification? 



give me an F'in break!


edit 1: my order wasnt that large. just 3 different lights and mounts. since i dont order much from online its kinda big to me lol not sure if that still is a large order to everyone else.


edit 2: just realized they are in hong kong.....so much for that phone number lol even the email will take some time im sure haha


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

This is very weird - according to their website, http://help.dealextreme.com/Frequently Asked Questions.ashx#Why_should_I_buy_via_Paypal_11

_"Why should I buy via Paypal?
PayPal is an eBay owned company. The advantage of using PayPal, as a customer, is that the merchant never gets to see any of your financial information.

When you checkout on a merchant's site directly, the merchant will receive your billing address, credit card number, expiry date, CVV/CVV2 codes, personal phone number, and other private information. This means regardless of how secure the site is, somebody will eventually get their hands on your personal and financial data.

When you checkout via PayPal, DX only sees the shipping address you specified in PayPal and optionally a telephone that you explicitly wish to share with us.

What do I need to checkout via PayPal and/or open a free PayPal account?
There is no special license or requirements to send/receive money through Paypal. Here is all you need to open a free account and pay via PayPal:

1. a valid email address, and 2. a valid credit card or bank account.

What payment methods do you accept?
To protect customers' privacy (see Why should I buy via Paypal, above), DX only accepts PayPal payment methods. With PayPal, you may pay via Credit Card, Debit Card, and Bank Accounts via EFT. These are all automatically performed by PayPal. You do not need to do any extra work. The checkout process is familiar and industrial standard."_​
So if you paid by paypal, there is no way I would be giving DX my credit card no, let alone anything further.

Good luck contacting DX. Might be easier to contact Paypal and report it as suspicious activity. Paypal are probably sufficiently paranoid about their own reputation to follow it up


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

i understand many people have had good luck witht his company but im going to pass. this is all tooooo weird for me. oh...and i dont like to jump through hoops for anyone but my girl.


i just wish i had a decent shop that actually stocked products so i could go buy the baja designs combo in store. i dont care about the extra dollars over the "knock offs". i want quality and i want it now! :thumbsup: 

oh and good customer service goes a looooong way. i dont see gettting that from deal extreme.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

wow just found out they TOOK THE MONEY OUT OF MY ACCOUNT\

even though they couldnt verify my identity........WTF now my money is gone and no products coming


even the email said i had too send in those photocopies to COMPLETE the order. seems they completed it anyways on their end.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

It sounds like DealExtreme may have gotten hacked and someone else (a scammer) is sending you those emails.

Try to contact DealExtreme directly and see the status of your order.

If you do not feel good about it, try to cancel it via the Deal Extreme website and contact PayPal and let them know what is going on also.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

deal extreme wont/cant respond to my emails. paypal cannot help because i wasnt logged into a paypal account, i just used the CC through paypal option. cannot cancel the order via the order cancel button due to my order being "open" elsewhere. just going to have to sit and wait and hope they respond and take care of it.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

If you used the CC through PayPal option, then PayPal should be able to help. Contact them.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Visa or whomever is really good about protecting you, just give your CC company a call.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

it was a check card. master card referred me to my banking institution who said, "well if you authorized the transaction there is nothing we can do." i called paypal but since i dont have a paypal account they cant track the transaction.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> it was a check card. master card referred me to my banking institution who said, "well if you authorized the transaction there is nothing we can do." i called paypal but since i dont have a paypal account they cant track the transaction.


That's not true. If you paid for something (using a Master Card) and didn't receive the item, you can cancel the payment.

The policy is clear in your MC's Terms and Conditions.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

it is not a credit card. 

it is a check card.

the funds were withdrawn immediately. there is nothing mastercard or my bank can do but, thanks for calling me a liar.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> it is not a credit card.
> 
> it is a check card.
> 
> the funds were withdrawn immediately. there is nothing mastercard or my bank can do but, thanks for calling me a liar.


MasterCard has a zero liability policy regarding purchases made on lost or stolen cards.

I'll let you figure out the rest. :thumbsup:

Oh, and this serves as a good lesson to people who are afraid of credit cards - the security and liability protection on fraudulent purchases via credit card is significantly better than debit/check cards.

Step 1 - Get a PayPal account
Step 2 - Get a credit card
Step 3 - Enjoy being protected as a consumer


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

what dont you understand? there was nothing illegal about the transaction. MASTER CARD SAYS SO END OF STORY.


i didnt ask for you to preach the benefits of having a credit card. now go count your frequent flier miles TROLL!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

You don't get it, so forget I mentioned anything. Although I've been in your situation before with a Debit Master Card from WaMu and I got my money back, so one of us is doing it right (hint: it's not you!)


Also, I'm not completely trolling - I've purchased stuff from DX a few different times and never had a problem. Although, because I have a real PayPal account, they didn't ask for my personal information.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

so by your measure all adults must have credit cards and pay pal accounts? 


anyway....back to topic


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> so by your measure all adults must have credit cards and pay pal accounts?
> 
> anyway....back to topic


Well you helped derail, so here goes! I think adults who pay for goods and services only using a debit/check card are ignorant, paranoid, and/or stubborn, and likely not financially stable. Debit/Check cards offer very little protection (as you well know) and with a regular CC or a PayPal account, you'd have your money back already.

Your tale of ignorance and misfortune can serve as a warning to people.

Since this is your thread - is there a reason you don't have PayPal or a regular credit card?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Stoney*, I just hope the order you placed actual arrives. Just so you know I've got bitten using a check ( pre-paid ) card as well. In my case it didn't involve D/X but somehow someone got hold of the number and was draining the account. To try to get your money back is not easy. In my case I wasn't willing to go through all the hassle. Yeah, it pissed me off but I was willing to take the hit and chalk it up to "another lesson learned". No more will I use check cards.

Deal Extreme is a pretty good vendor ( as Chinese vendors go ). Yes the customer service sucks and is slow. If the order went through you have an order number. At some point you should be able to confirm the order is on it's way.

Like you I have an order I'm waiting for but from another vendor. It should be here by now but it's not. Even though I paid extra for express shipping. Because I used Paypal the payment won't be released for another 8 days. Supposed to be sent DHL but DHL has no record of the shipment. I e-mailed the vendor and get no response. All this is A-Typical Chinese customer service. You have to be patient as orders can sometimes take up to 6 weeks for stuff like this. In my case if the order doesn't come the payment gets canceled after another 6 days and I move on. Likely my order is somewhere in customs...

Hopefully if you got swindled somehow you won't loose too much. Looking forward, like the others have said, "A CCard and a Paypal account is the best way to go". Again, someone else noted on another thread when dealing with Chinese websites and merchandise , " You's lays your money down and You's take your chances". Pretty much say's it all.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've bought a couple things through DX in the past, with no trouble. My guess is that they've been hit with fraudulent purchases recently and are now trying to minimize that risk. I'm also going to guess that they actually did/will ship your order.

If you paid by credit card, chances are good that the card issuer will drop the charge if nothing shows up, but you'll have to wait a while. The bank doesn't want to reverse the transaction only to have your order show up on your doorstep the next day.

If you paid by debit card, and your bank still won't help after a couple weeks, then throw away the card and close the account. I always buy stuff with a credit card because my bank has been totally cooperative when bogus charges have appeared. It's happened twice, and they just reverse the bad charges and send me a card with a new number.

When that happens, the merchant ends up eating the cost. It's still a crime, and there's still a victim, but it's the merchant, not you. Which brings me full circle - this is why I think DX may be trying to get more info from people buying stuff through their site.

Best case, the stuff will be on your doorstep in under a week. Worst case, it won't be there and after a couple weeks you'll learn about your bank's fraud policies.

I only use my debit card for ATM purchases now, and I keep a relatively small amount of money in the account. I've heard that debit cards generally have little or no fraud protection so I don't even want to find out what my bank's policies are. It's actually a credit union so I couldn't fault them either way, they do better than banks in every other way. Now I'm rambling. Good luck!


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

after a second call to mastercard, they said the payment is still technically pending, even though on my screen it shows as posted and my money is gone. within a week it should be posted on their end and after that i can call back to have them start investigating. this first person i talked to at MC was just dumb...or really uninformed.

deal extreme still wont respond to my messages. ive sent them messages on there form you fill out....you cannot respond to the e-mails they send you as they are not real address's. mastercard gave me the phone number deal extreme has listed for their company....that phone number goes to paypal.


bottom line is.....i used this forum to find what i was told to be a reliable place to get gear. i ended up getting burned. 


i would have NEVER bought from a random company except the fact that SO MANY people have used this company before me with no problems. oh well.

i was on the fence about getting lights from that site as ive heard they dont have great longevity and can be 'hit or miss'. i think i would rather move to a reputable company with rock solid products. "heres your sign......"

its for the better......now i just need to find a proper bike shop (or reputable online business) that stocks lights. i cannot find a single bike shop in my state that actually stocks products other than bikes. they have a small nook (hole int he wall) they call their parts dept. which hold a few tubes, tires, and some water bottles.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

stoney bones said:


> bottom line is.....i used this forum to find what i was told to be a reliable place to get gear. i ended up getting burned.
> 
> i would have NEVER bought from a random company except the fact that SO MANY people have used this company before me with no problems. oh well.
> 
> .


Yeah, blame MTBR. 

BTW, how have you gotten burned? For all you know, and probably what is happening is, your order is working its way through their system. The reason why no one has returned your money yet is that you authorized the purchase and you have not given DX enough time to fill the request.

Banks aren't keen on reversing purchases because you seem to have buyers remorse NOW that you know they are located in another country...


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

stoney bones said:


> bottom line is.....i used this forum to find what i was told to be a reliable place to get gear. i ended up getting burned.


 I laughed when you got on the guy trying to help you... then I got to this! :thumbsup: 

Saweeet!



stoney bones said:


> i would have NEVER bought from a random company except the fact that SO MANY people have used this company before me with no problems. oh well.


 Psst, hey dude. Hey! You ever try crack? Everybody's doin' it!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> its for the better......now i just need to find a proper bike shop (or reputable online business) that stocks lights. i cannot find a single bike shop in my state that actually stocks products other than bikes. they have a small nook (hole int he wall) they call their parts dept. which hold a few tubes, tires, and some water bottles.


It took me 30 seconds to find _multiple_ shops in your area that sell lights. Two Wheel Tango sells lights from Niterider and Light & Motion, as do REI and Wheels in Motion.

Also, most online retailers that are discussed around here are legit.

You're not going to get any sympathy here by being an amateur internet user. :nono:


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

there is huge difference between offering them and stocking them. since your my new little side kick, why dont you go on and find me a light in my area, get me a decent price, and let me know when your done. thanks pal.


and for the record i did not mean to imply its this forums fault i had a bad experience. multiple people commented on how "thats what you get for using a check card" or "thats what you get for buying from that type of company"...i was pointing out that i only made the purchase (from that particular business) because of advice from this forum. in no way did i say that this was all your guys fault. 


this thread is over though. i will not respond to any more of your childish, disrespectful remarks.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> there is huge difference between offering them and stocking them. since your my new little side kick, why dont you go on and find me a light in my area, get me a decent price, and let me know when your done. thanks pal.
> 
> and for the record i did not mean to imply its this forums fault i had a bad experience. multiple people commented on how "thats what you get for using a check card" or "thats what you get for buying from that type of company"...i was pointing out that i only made the purchase (from that particular business) because of advice from this forum. in no way did i say that this was all your guys fault.
> 
> this thread is over though. i will not respond to any more of your childish, disrespectful remarks.


I just called all of those shops I listed, and they *all* have lights in stock. TWT has a Niterider Minewt and Trinewt, and WiM carries the Trinewt. REI has a bunch of different lights.

Nice job, dude. You should probably take a break from the internet and go read a book. :thumbsup:


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bought some 18650 batteries from a site I never used. Can't remember which. Terrible service. They wouldn't answer emails nor send an email that I even purchased the batteries however, after several days, I could at least track the order on their site after figuring out how to navigate the site. Was lame however, it did say the item was in process and a week or so later it said the item was shipped and supplied the shipping #. 

This is just how some of these Chinese company's work. They can't pay too much staff and try to squeak every dollar but the bottom line was that it was sent.

Since the order was placed, just wait and see for now as the best scenario is you receive the product since you probably won't get reimbursed.

Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

stoney bones said:


> ...i was pointing out that i only made the purchase (from that particular business) because of advice from this forum. in no way did i say that this was all your guys fault....
> .


Correct me if I'm wrong but I think what you are saying is that you made your decision to buy from D/X based on what you read on this forum. I think "advice" was the wrong word to use because that implies personal ( two-way ) interaction. Personally I don't think I would advise anyone to use D/X unless they fully understood the possible pit-falls and were willing to take the chances needed when dealing with international vendors as well as their products and the lower quality level there of.

For what it's worth I'm glad you posted up and aired out your experience. Other's needed to know that sometimes the "Chinese connection" thing doesn't work for everybody. You can buy Chinese made products without going through the Chinese. There are loads of vendors on E-bay that sell the same stuff. It might be a little more money but that is an option. Another option are the vendors that peruse these forums and sell their wares and yes some do sell the Chinese stuff. Right now both Geoman and BikerayUSA are offering their products on forum, ship from N.America and offer warranty's on their batteries and light sets. There are others as well ( Baja lights and Gemini to name a few more ). Life is full of options and full of pit-falls. Now as for advice: If you're not Nixon don't go to China". Now smile, enjoy life and don't haggle so much. Find a good light system and enjoy your night riding. I can think of no better advice other than that.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

stoney bones said:


> ...you cannot respond to the e-mails they send you as they are not real address's...


So how do they want you to send in the information they are asking? In the mail? Do the emails come from Dealextreme? If not, it's probably a scammer-- maybe they hacked DX and got your order information.

Like find_bruce said, Paypal keeps your CC info secure, but your email address and order info is still passed to the merchant, and a scammer could get it and try to trick you into sending information more valuable to them (CC and address).

With Paypal, DX can't ask for your CC information, and it wouldn't even help them verify the transaction. They simply get money from Paypal and don't know or care how you put it into the Paypal system, and Paypal acts as a third party protecting them and you from fraud (in theory).

Is your shipping address the same as your billing address? If so, that makes it a Confirmed Address, which is a magic keyword that increases DX's protection from Paypal, giving them no reason at all to need more verification.

I just checked, all the emails I get from Dealextreme come from [email protected]. That's the only email address they have ever used to contact me, and that's only for automated order status stuff. If it doesn't come from @dealextreme.com, it's not from dealextreme.


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think what you are saying is that you made your decision to buy from D/X based on what you read on this forum. I think "advice" was the wrong word to use because that implies personal ( two-way ) interaction. Personally I don't think I would advise anyone to use D/X unless they fully understood the possible pit-falls and were willing to take the chances needed when dealing with international vendors as well as their products and the lower quality level there of.
> 
> For what it's worth I'm glad you posted up and aired out your experience. Other's needed to know that sometimes the "Chinese connection" thing doesn't work for everybody. You can buy Chinese made products without going through the Chinese. There are loads of vendors on E-bay that sell the same stuff. It might be a little more money but that is an option. Another option are the vendors that peruse these forums and sell their wares and yes some do sell the Chinese stuff. Right now both Geoman and BikerayUSA are offering their products on forum, ship from N.America and offer warranty's on their batteries and light sets. There are others as well ( Baja lights and Gemini to name a few more ). Life is full of options and full of pit-falls. Now as for advice: If you're not Nixon don't go to China". Now smile, enjoy life and don't haggle so much. Find a good light system and enjoy your night riding. I can think of no better advice other than that.


you are correct. i used the information i read on this forum to make my decision. no one specific member recommended the company.

unfortunately i only came across the threads saying positive things about that website before i made my order.

anyhow...finally got a response from deal extreme (the form i had to fill out on there website to submit a message) they basically said there is no way around it...they MUST have photocopies of all the information asked...i simply told them im not comfortable giving out that information and they said they will be refunding me. fingers crossed.

in the mean time ive decided to go with the baja designs stryker and stryker pro. im gonna go the high route instead of the cheap. shannon was most helpful at responding to my questions via e-mail .

one last thing to JTMARTINO.....i dont live in ann arbor guy....thats just what i put on my profile...just like i put ive been riding since 1906. do you believe that too? lol you have no idea how big of smile it puts on my face to know some random stranger cares about me so much they will take away time from their life to do some shopping for me. some people call that an assistant....but ill just consider you my b*tch. when you got a couple extra seconds buddy...im looking for a new speedometer for my jeep...its a 1981 jeep cj7...can you find me a nice OEM replacement? dont get a cheap one, i want quality. i know you got a lot of time on your hands, trolling forums and all, but think you can get on this? i need by this weekend. thanks again pal.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like the OP should be buying locally. Personally I SERIOUSLY doubt the passport thing.

I'd have no problem faxing my ID to them though for verification. That is telling me they are protecting me.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Stoney and JT, let's drop the personal stuff.


Hey guys, let's not condemn the guy for raising a very weird situation. I've ordered from DX many times, paying by cc via pp. Shipments take any where from 3-6 weeks, and comm is not great. To their credit, once they mail it, it may still take 4 weeks to arrive at my door, due to customs and handling.
As for having to photocopy and send them all that info, I doubt there is a single person on this thread that would have sent that in, so let's cut Stoney some slack.

Stoney, you've learned by now that dealing with the overseas entity takes a min of 12hrs to respond to your email. HK is 15hrs ahead of PDT. It can be frustrating for sure.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rensho ( the moderator ) said:


> Stoney and JT, let's drop the personal stuff....
> .


Amen to that, couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

rensho said:


> Stoney and JT, let's drop the personal stuff.


I provided a lot of valuable advice in this thread directly relating to his situation. And actually, I probably did more work than he did in finding lights locally (according to his profile, which he inferred was acceptable in post #30). I also told him he can fix the issue with his Debit card, based upon personal experience, so I don't even know why you're reaming me about the situation. I am literally the most helpful person posting on this thread in regards to financial advice and finding lights locally for the OP.

But since we're all trying to play nice with the kids, I went back and changed the 2 words in my postings that you are addressing...I think Stoney would have a lot harder time fixing his posts. :nono:


----------



## stoney bones (Mar 28, 2011)

" I am literally the most helpful person posting on this thread in regards to financial advice and finding lights locally for the OP."


no one asked anything about lights in my local area or about financial consulting. thats why your a troll and got a bad response from me. you just wanted to act like a rude know it all.


i simply asked if what happened to me was the norm. thats all. thank you for admitting what you did wrong.

sorry but when you sit and spit insult after insult im gonna get mad. deal with it, just like i have to deal with your negative presence here.


but anyhow..

PROBLEM RESOLVED 

thank you to the people that contributed positive information.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

stoney bones said:


> no one asked anything about lights in my local area or about financial consulting. thats why your a troll and got a bad response from me. you just wanted to act like a rude know it all.


I seem to remember you stating this:

_its for the better......now i just need to find a proper bike shop (or reputable online business) that stocks lights. i cannot find a single bike shop in my state that actually stocks products other than bikes. they have a small nook (hole int he wall) they call their parts dept. which hold a few tubes, tires, and some water bottles._

And you didn't ask for the financial advice, but you clearly need it. There is no reason for you to be paying via Debit card to a retailer based in China. Sometimes, when people do stupid things, they need someone to tell them. Whether or not you take my advice is your choice, but know that it's foolish to do what you did.

Hopefully someone else, who doesn't have issues taking advice online, can read this post and not make the same mistake you did.



stoney bones said:


> sorry but when you sit and spit insult after insult im gonna get mad. deal with it, just like i have to deal with your negative presence here.


What, you want people to be friendly and comforting to you when you make a mistake? As if the real world is going to hold your hand when you make poor financial decisions?

LOL.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you set up and deposit funds into a PayPal account with debit card? Then when you make a payment through Paypal your protected?

I


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

You can deposit money with a bank account, you can pay directly with plastic.

Personally online I would recommend everyone to never use debit, and in reality debit ever.

Most debit cards only offer 'credit card protection' if a loss is reported in 24 hours. You don't get a lot of the other protections as well.

Also where a credit card is usually back in business the same day over fraud, since your bank account is involved with a debit, it could be 30+ days for a refund...being it's linked you could be bled dry. Have a credlit line for over draft and that could be tapped out as well.

Another issue with debit that really affects those that usually cannot get credit is many debit purchases place a hold on your account. For something like a hotel room they may include the full trip stay plus a damage deposit at check in (or even booking the trip)...those that figure they get paid before they are checking out, may be in for a rude awakening. Many businesses that do rentals will not accept debits anymore.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> Can you set up and deposit funds into a PayPal account with debit card? Then when you make a payment through Paypal your protected?
> 
> I


The short answer, Yes. Would I recommend it? No. Yes, paypal still protects BUT when dealing with an unscrupulous vendor who already has the acct. number there can still be losses. With pre-paid cards you have to really watch your account activity to make sure money isn't leaving for stuff you didn't want. To much a PITA for my taste. You can use a debit card as well but that is just as dangerous and has it's own pit-falls.

Interestingly while I was posting this a banner ad came up on the right of the page with an ad for Paypal. Big brother must be watching.:incazzato:


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

this thread is over though. i will not respond to any more of your childish, disrespectful remarks.[/QUOTE]

FAIL!


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

Keep in mind paypal is not 100% safe. They have a list of countries and products that you will not recieve protection with. I believe even some CC companies do not extend protection on goods bought from certain countries as well.


----------

